# 65 Gal Jungle



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Equipment:
Fluval 205 filter
30W Heater
5l CO2 cylinder, with spiral diffuser
4x T5 overtank luminaire
Tropica plant nutrition 1x a week
EI dosng 1x a week

Flora:
Polysperma
Polsperma 'pink'
Rotala Rotundifolia
Echnidorus Parvula
Hygrophila Corymbosa

Fauna:
15x Rummy Nose tetra
3x Ottoclinus
Countless Tiger shrimp

The tank is about 1-2 years old and has changed many times in that period! Im happy with the current layout, but for a few details. Most importantly a few more mid-ground plants, to blur the line between foreground and background a bit more. The problem is that there is little light in that midground and im having difficulty finding plants that would fit in with my layout, low enough light and height. Can anyone suggest anything? Any general comments/criticism are appreciated aswell!


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

That foreground looks great. How about some anubias nana, they can be kept short and in low light. Or maybe some compact hygro.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very pretty! I love the foreground. I would suggest adding a midground to break up the wall of stems. Like NoSvOrAx said, some Anubias would work great and has darker hues to contrast.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to agree with some low anubias. Plus they sprout flowers sometimes.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! I've just bought 5 good sized Anubias Barteri nana for the mid ground, which should look good. But i dont just want one type in there, I was thinking about maybe some crypts, possible wendtii, i think they would go well with the overall layout/ anubias, what do you think?

Tom


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice tank! Yes, I think the anubias and crypts would be good additions, especially if you can get some crypts with red coloring to contrast with all your green.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Catherine, i agree with you about the differing colours, so i have just bought a cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown' and a normal 'green' one.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

As said I currently have 15 rummy nose tetra's in the tank, 3 Ottoclinus' and countless shrimp. I would like to add some more fish, maybe another type of tetra, say another 5-6 cardinals. Would this be possible or would the tank be a bit too full then? Or could i just possibly add a few more rummy noses?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

I realy like the foreground to.
But ..... what is it?


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

The foreground is eleocharis parvula


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I imagine you have a lot of light over that tank, but be careful with the wendti. I have some in a 20gal with 2.25wpg. The things are huge. They are almost 20in tall now, which is bigger than when I had them in a lowlight tank. 
Post some updates with the new plants in the tank, I wanna see how it worked out.


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

amazing setup!!!


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Chris! I just got the crypts today, planted them but they look a bit of a mess and need to grow in a bit. I will post pics when they have! Anubias coming in about a week!

Tom


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say nice tank.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Nice tank love the ground cover!!!


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Well the tank is looking pretty healthy and the crypts are settling in nicely. The anubias are on order and I am considering ordering a new piece of wood because the current piece is getting overgrown by the plants. You can see by the picture that the crypts still need to grow in a bit, ive also included a picture of a couple of my new fish and some of the shrimp grazing the 'lawn'.


----------



## jay973 (Aug 14, 2007)

Your tank is awesome!!! 

Just as a caution I have to 2nd "Afyounie" concern about crypts. My crypts as a surprise to me turned out to get huge luckily I have the room in my 120gal. The runners are cause for additional work, little things amaze me like how far the can get from the original plant.  I look forward to addition pics when they've grown in and the new plants.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Jay! The light where they are is pretty low, im talking down to around 1WPG, so hopefully they wont get to out of control! If they do, i guess i will be spending a lot of my time trimming them! 

Tom


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

The anubias came yesterday, in great condition i must say! They will need a while to settle in, but the tank is looking much better already! Please excuse the low level of water. i had some take some out to do some cleaning.

What does everyone think?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The Anubias and crypts add a lot. They give the tank a greater feeling of depth. It's going to be great when they settle in and fill out more!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks damn good


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you trimming the Eleocharis parvula, or is that really how short it's staying for you? It looks fantastic!


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! And no, I havnt trimmed the parvula since day one!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, nice tank. the lawn has such a "soft" look.


----------



## jay973 (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely a nice looking tank, I especially like the ground cover. Looks like the fish like to stay in foreground too gives it more appeal.


----------

